# Blurry Tiger



## Raindog (Apr 4, 2005)

I liked the pose on this one but it turned out way too soft to put in the portfolio. Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't think this photo is a blooper at all. Yes it is a little soft but the eyes are amazing!!

It looks like the tiger is coming out of the page because of the varying degrees of focus. I love it. but the fuzzy mane part plays with my eyes a little.


----------



## LilCujo (Apr 6, 2005)

I agree, this is a good shot...


----------

